# TS4k Update



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

There have been mentions about an update to the TS4k. Can people post what changes they are seeing, what was and was not fixed?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

According to u/tivopm on Reddit:



> Hi Folks, I wanted to let you know we will be making an update available very shortly. This is to address a number of issues that I know some of you have been having including black screen, HDMI CEC issues and others. I'll post more release notes if I get them, but as for now the update notes are below.
> 
> Title: TiVo Stream 4k Firmware Version 4734 Update Description: Firmware Version 4734 includes TiVo Stream application 1.0.27 and addresses issues with CEC functionality, HDMI Sync, and black screen when navigating to Android TV Home.
> 
> ...




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/gww4pq


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Good to see some of the major issues being addressed. No mention of issue with forced HDR though which many have complained about too and cited as a reason to return their TS4K.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Update reset display back to default Dolby Vision and 2160p/60. Still getting blinking with Plex.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

jimpmc said:


> There have been mentions about an update to the TS4k. Can people post what changes they are seeing, what was and was not fixed?


Sony Dolby Vision (LLDV) now supported.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

any chance someone can check vudu or fandango now for uhd...I wonder if thats a system level update or app update thanks


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

osu1991 said:


> Update reset display back to default Dolby Vision and 2160p/60. Still getting blinking with Plex.


Is there any option for turning off HDR and/or DV altogether? If not, they really need to stop effing with permissions for controlling the settings. Sure, make HDR/DV on by default, but FFS let us turn it off.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Im sorry but that is like one sweat droplet off of a bottle of beer on a hot day. Im so glad it can actually control AV equipment correctly now. I have two and have moved them to TV's I dont use that much until Tivo decides whether they are serious or not.


----------



## jakep_82 (Oct 28, 2014)

In the thread on Reddit, the Tivo spokesperson indicates they're aware of the HDR issue, and that they'll fix it soon. How they intend to fix it is unclear from the responses. This is at least encouraging enough for me to keep my TS4K. I'm near the end of 30 days and I was considering returning it.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I was one of the first people to discover this update early this morning when it froze and crashed and rebooted with an update. I posted in the Facebook groups but forgot to on here! Anyways this is new and now it will turn my tv off (before it only turned it on). Still doesn't control the volume or mute but I haven't tried re programming the remote to see if codes stick now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

Noelmel said:


> I was one of the first people to discover this update early this morning when it froze and crashed and rebooted with an update. I posted in the Facebook groups but forgot to on here! Anyways this is new and now it will turn my tv off (before it only turned it on). Still doesn't control the volume or mute but I haven't tried re programming the remote to see if codes stick now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh look they added the menu that was there all along from my other topic, but didn't you know - add descriptions and stuff or actually properly title the options. How fun. Sigh...


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Is there a description somewhere on what these switches actually do? I don’t use CEC much, sorry.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

BillyClyde said:


> Is there a description somewhere on what these switches actually do? I don't use CEC much, sorry.


As far as I know...

Turn off CEC Entirely
Wake Tivo from CEC
Sleep Tivo from CEC


----------



## roehlaguila (May 22, 2020)

I noticed the Android security patch level has been updated to April 5, 2020.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And I still dont see why that CEC menu wasn't there at launch?


----------



## cmannes (Dec 8, 2004)

Because that user story didn't get completed before the go live deadline. Deadlines often run against the intentions/goals of the developers.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Update made my CEC worse and that new menu option did nothing to stop it from taking over my inputs.

I’m back to turning off CEC on my tv.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just a ridiculous example of rushing something to the public without adequate testing/features


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got this email from TiVo about yesterday's update... (I wish they would send emails about updates to the regular TiVo's I still have no idea what the latest v8 TE4 update did or what bugs it fixed lol)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I got that too. And that’s not my experience with CEC.


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

BillyClyde said:


> Is there a description somewhere on what these switches actually do? I don't use CEC much, sorry.


Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

For me the CEC problem wasn’t really fixed. When I turn in my TV it nearly always starts to switch to the TS4K input. Even if I use the Apple TV remote to wake it first.


----------

